# Segmented Cookie jar



## dbriski (Apr 4, 2007)

This is my first segmented bowl/box type turning. It was supposed to be a present for christmas, but I finally got it done for Valentines day, and just now finally got pictures.  

Segments of Maple, Walnut, Cherry and Purple heart.

I made a few mistakes, I swiched one set of rings and misaligned a few, but my wife loves it.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 4, 2007)

Excellent!!!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 4, 2007)

I see the issues you mentioned, but it's still a very sweet jar (pun intended)!  Nicely done!


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 4, 2007)

wow, nice work!!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW that looks great David!!sure is a lot of work.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks very nice, David. Now if you'll excuse me I now need to raid my cookie jar.[]


----------



## pete00 (Apr 4, 2007)

very nice...


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 4, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## Lathemaster (Apr 4, 2007)

David

Nicely done. 

We always see the flaws in our work - the joy is when 
others see the beauty. 

Now



<b></b><b></b><b></b><b></b><b></b>


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 4, 2007)

I think it's great David!


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 5, 2007)

David, great work!


----------



## dbriski (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks so much for the kind words
David


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 5, 2007)

David,
Wat are the dimensions of that Cookie Jar?  I like it and might like to do something similar. I have a few boards of Purpleheart, Walnut and Brazilian Cherry waiting for something to do.....[)]


Edited because I have Fat-Fingers!!!![B)]


----------



## dbriski (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't recall the exact dimentions, but it barely fit only my Rikon.  I think its about 10" diameter, and about 1' tall.  Here are the specs on it http://www.briskibusiness.com/CookieJarSegCalc2.pdf I just used this as a rough guide to work from.


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 5, 2007)

David,
Thanks!!  Which Segmented software do you use?


----------



## dbriski (Apr 6, 2007)

I just used the demo version of Segment Project Planner I think is what it was called.  It was ok, no sure if I want to get that one or not.  The design/shaping part was a bit off, so I had to go through and change a lot of the numbers they came up with to more of what I liked and more similar numbers to reduce the different types of segments I had to cut. It was easier than doing it by hand.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 6, 2007)

David,
I like the cookie jar... your biggest mistake was admitting there was a mistake.. always tell them you meant to do that.. [][][]


----------



## CaptG (Apr 6, 2007)

David, really nice cookie jar.  Where are the cookies??[][]


----------

